# I Have An RG8. (56k? Get a snack..)



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

Nick's at it again. A brand new Ibanez RG2228GK Prestige 8-string arrived today. This thing is fucking COOL! The neck at first was crazy, but I'm already getting used to it. It came with 9-54+65. The dealer set it up for F# then B standard. Since I've only played it for a few minutes, I'll spare you more words and get on with the pics!

I'll be happy to answer any of your questions.


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)

Dibs on resale!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Bastard!


----------



## Krunch (Jul 20, 2007)

Finally someone with pics.  

Congrats man! Looks fantastic

I can't wait for mine, they keep saying it's due any day now, it was supposed to be fourth in line to the US about 2 weeks ago.

EDIT: Cripes that case looks thick.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 20, 2007)

That is awesome!  How do the 808s sound?


----------



## yevetz (Jul 20, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2007)

7Strings said:


> Dibs on resale!





Holy shit, even the case is bad-assed. Glad to see it arrived as expected Nick. You gotta post a review at some point over the weekend


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 20, 2007)

Dude - whats up with the bridge? Is it locked down?

Looks sexy man...love that neck.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 20, 2007)

omg thats fucking awesome! how are those 808s with some nasty VHT lovin?
dare i ask for clips?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> That is awesome!  How do the 808s sound?



They sound like 707s, a little different perhaps. I really haven't done a thorough test yet though. I've just been using my home amps. I'll post more info when I try it thru the VHT.



7Strings said:


> Dibs on resale!



It's funny. I got it from Jason at DCGL. He said I could try it for a couple days and return it if its not for me, but then he said "to tell you the truth, you'd be better off putting it on eBay, the demand for these are crazy". If I decide it's not for me, I'll let you know


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Dude - whats up with the bridge? Is it locked down?
> 
> Looks sexy man...love that neck.



It's a fixed brigdge but with a locking nut and fine tuners


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Dude - whats up with the bridge? Is it locked down?
> 
> Looks sexy man...love that neck.



It's a fixed bridge which feels great. Has fine tuners and a locking nut (a regular bone or graphite nut would get destroyed by these strings probably, good idea). Very comfortable, doesn't get in the way like a Lo-TRS. 

Yeah the neck is very thin, just wide obviously. I think it's more comfortable than the RG7321 neck honestly.



Ryan said:


> omg thats fucking awesome! how are those 808s with some nasty VHT lovin?
> dare i ask for clips?



At home I have a Behringer GMX212 which sounds awesome, and at the moment a Peavey 6505 combo. My VHT is at our rehearsal space in town. I can post clips later sometime yeah.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 20, 2007)

technomancer said:


> It's a fixed brigdge but with a locking nut and fine tuners





*skcrechy tire sounds*

 

I was interested init because I thought it was floyderific.


I like the fact that the neck and headstock is one peice though. How do 9s feel on the 28" scale?


----------



## darren (Jul 20, 2007)

I guess you didn't notice that the back of the guitar doesn't have a string cavity and that the bridge is anchored on two gigantic studs instead of two small pivot points.

That looks awesome, Nick.

I've suddenly got a sharp, stabbing pain in my side... GAS attack!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 20, 2007)

darren said:


> I've suddenly got a sharp, stabbing pain in my side... GAS attack!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 20, 2007)

darren said:


> I guess you didn't notice that the back of the guitar doesn't have a string cavity and that the bridge is anchored on two gigantic studs instead of two small pivot points.
> 
> That looks awesome, Nick.
> 
> I've suddenly got a sharp, stabbing pain in my side... GAS attack!





Well, I noticed on the pictures it didn't seem like it did, so I frantically read trying to negate the assumption made tearing the valves from my heart, and behold......true :'(


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2007)

Fuckin' A, dude, nice. Clips! The behringer is fine, as I have a pretty good idea what it sounds like.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

This guitar sounds pretty good for leads surprisingly. Maybe the extra wood in the neck helps. This thing sounds really gnarly, pretty brutal yet not abrasive. The neck 808 sounds really nice for clean.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 20, 2007)

darren said:


> I guess you didn't notice that the back of the guitar doesn't have a string cavity and that the bridge is anchored on two gigantic studs instead of two small pivot points.
> 
> That looks awesome, Nick.
> 
> I've suddenly got a sharp, stabbing pain in my side... GAS attack!



Damn it not again!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> How do 9s feel on the 28" scale?



It's a 27" scale...

Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG prestige : RG2228


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't even think Ibanez has an Ibanez 8 string yet, but somehow Nick already has one.



That's awesome dude. Is your band thinking about incorporating more down-tuned riffage? Or was this something for personal pleasure (haha, personal pleasure).


----------



## skinhead (Jul 20, 2007)

Man, it looks so fucking bestial!

Congrats, Nick, you deserver it!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, I am running a 2-0 with specs today


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2007)

Gimme Gimme Gimme!

lol @ the 65, I ran a 64 on my baritone and it was pretty floppy


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> I don't even think Ibanez has an Ibanez 8 string yet, but somehow Nick already has one.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome dude. Is your band thinking about incorporating more down-tuned riffage? Or was this something for personal pleasure (haha, personal pleasure).



I've just been really curious to try an 8 for a long time. I think ADGCFAD is just right for what my band does, but it's possible if I keep this I may write with it. I'm having a lot of fun with it so far


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Gimme Gimme Gimme!
> 
> lol @ the 65, I ran a 64 on my baritone and it was pretty floppy



the 65 on this is categorically _not_ floppy. It is looser than I'd like it though. I think a 68 would be perfect. The tone of the string is great though. Not boomy or muddy at all.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks sweet man. I would love to play one, but I guess I would have to buy one for that to happen. Where do you get strings at? And is the bridge curved ever so slightly by the fine tuners? Kinda looks that way.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Looks sweet man. I would love to play one, but I guess I would have to buy one for that to happen. Where do you get strings at? And is the bridge curved ever so slightly by the fine tuners? Kinda looks that way.



Jason threw in 2 packs of strings (Ernie Ball singles). In the future if I don't sell this, I'd probably just get a 7 string set and then a single 66 or 68 or whatever I use. The bridge isn't really curved no.


----------



## Groff (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't normally like Ibanez that much, but that looks really nice!


----------



## darren (Jul 20, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> Well, I noticed on the pictures it didn't seem like it did, so I frantically read trying to negate the assumption made tearing the valves from my heart, and behold......true :'(



I think if you want an 8 with a trem, your only current option would be to go to a company like Halo and get a guitar built around an 8-string Kahler.



newamerikangospel said:


> Wow, I am running a 2-0 with specs today



Usually win/lose statistics are written as [win]-[loss]-[tie], or if you're talking percentages, it's [wins]/[number of tries]... so you're actually 0-2, or 0/2.

And because you got the statistics notation wrong, i'll kick that up to 0-3.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 20, 2007)

That is a really pretty guitar.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 20, 2007)

*BOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOING*


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 20, 2007)

DUDE I AM SOO JEALOUS!! OMG GAS ATTACK..........


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there any chance on hearing some clips? 
Even some clean clips would be fun to hear. 

How is the neck pickup, any good for jazz or blues ? 

Is the guitar heavy, have you tried standing with it yet for a longer period of time? 

How is the balance? 

Does the paintjob have a smooth surface or is it somewhat rough?

Any tuning problem or is it holding up on the tuning?
Any notable intonation problems? 

How does the neck joint feel?

Have you experienced any problem with the behringer amp? no clipping or loss of frequency's or so. Why I´m asking is cause a lot of people including myself, believes that a normal amp will have trouble to handle the low F#, But I thought I would ask someone that actually has some experience from it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 20, 2007)

I got to see one of these in person at NAMM last January and knew as soon as I looked at the neck I could never handle one!  My hands seem to get fatigued quicker on 7's than 6's, so I can only imagine how hard it would be for me due to the width on the 8 to keep going.  

They do, however, look really cool and it's good to hear that they sound nice too. Congrats on the score Nick!


P.S. That is THE sexiest case I've ever seen from Ibanez!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Is there any chance on hearing some clips?
> Even some clean clips would be fun to hear.


Yep, soon. 



> How is the neck pickup, any good for jazz or blues ?



Jazz yes. Blues, probably not. The EMG 808 in the neck is super super prestine and loud, its very clean but it's not really warm enough for blues I think. Maybe with the right amp. For jazz or rock clean? Hell yeah.



> Is the guitar heavy, have you tried standing with it yet for a longer period of time?



It's not that heavy. It's not as heavy as a Les Paul, not even close. Yes I've stood with it for a while.



> How is the balance?



Perfect.



> Does the paintjob have a smooth surface or is it somewhat rough?



Smooth 100%.



> Any tuning problem or is it holding up on the tuning?
> Any notable intonation problems?



Stays in tune well. I was skeptical about the odd hardtail edge thing but its been very stable thus far.



> How does the neck joint feel?



Typical Ibanez AANJ, perfect.

Also would like to add the case is gorgeous inside and out. Also, I have small hands/fingers and I'm able to go to town on this, albeit a rough first 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Perfect.



Perfect like an Ibanez 7 (i.e - neckk heavy, but a leather strap will fix it), or actually perfect, like an Ibanez RG6?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jul 20, 2007)

How do you go about playing it? I know meshuggah said they really can't do chords on the 8th string cuz it's so low. Is it more one note riffing or can you do chords that low? It seems to me a 65 would be floppy as hell, I use a 60 for my 7th, but then again it is baritone scale.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

ZImbloth

Thanks for the quick response. May I bother you with another question. 

Have you experienced any problem with the behringer amp? no clipping or loss of frequency's or so. Why I´m asking is cause a lot of people including myself, believes that a normal amp will have trouble to handle the low F#, But I thought I would ask someone that actually has some experience from it.
Like the speaker above me said, can you do chords or do they mud up in the speaker ?


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oustanding, thanks for posting great pics. Im so jealous I have no freakin idea when I will see mine from music123. I think the whole GC sale screwed up all the back orders they had in place and my place in line was lost/reshuffled to integration with MF.


----------



## Battle-axe (Jul 20, 2007)

That is amazing!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 20, 2007)

darren said:


> I think if you want an 8 with a trem, your only current option would be to go to a company like Halo and get a guitar built around an 8-string Kahler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Perfect like an Ibanez 7 (i.e - neckk heavy, but a leather strap will fix it), or actually perfect, like an Ibanez RG6?



I don't remember any of my RG/UV types having balance issues, but the RG1077XLs and this RG8 don't have an issue certainly. I don't use a leather strap, I use DiMarzio Straplocks.



guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> How do you go about playing it? I know meshuggah said they really can't do chords on the 8th string cuz it's so low. Is it more one note riffing or can you do chords that low? It seems to me a 65 would be floppy as hell, I use a 60 for my 7th, but then again it is baritone scale.



I don't know, I'm still just learning/experimenting on it. I'm pretty much just playing it like I play 6s or 7s. I don't have that Meshuggah style where I mainly just ride the low F# and do single note patterns. I'm playing it the way I play anything, throwing it notes on the low F# when appropriate. Think of it more like classical music. Metal is like that, it's all about momentum. You build things up and use different riffs/melodies to convey your aural message. So, to answer your question, it depends on the song you know? 

That said, chords on the low F# sound fine. You just get used to it and adjust your technique. Some cool sounds I've been getting are some ominous clean passages using the middle position, with a low F# drone.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> ZImbloth
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. May I bother you with another question.
> 
> ...



No, if anything digital amps like that handle those low frequencies better than tube amps I've found. I knew it would sound good with it. I'm more worried about how my VHT will handle it.

To answer your question. No mud, no speaker clipping or anything.


----------



## Leon (Jul 20, 2007)

...and if you don't want to sell it, you can remove the strings and use it as a shelf.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 20, 2007)

I actually tried one today! What a coinsidence. I played around with it through a powerball and I must say it was mighty fun.... It wasn't setup that good though so the string were a bit to high for my taste. I just played sat there and played some crazy fear factory/meshuggahesque picking, and experimenting with atonal patterns. Even though it was fun, I felt like this isnt something I need in my music... So I'll skip one for now!


----------



## Groff (Jul 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> ...and if you don't want to sell it, you can remove the strings and use it as a shelf.



I think one of these would make a nice end table.

(I think I just found a use for one of my old guitars!)

lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2007)

Man zimbloth you are really making me want one of these...5 payments of $300 on american musical...aghh!!!!


----------



## AVH (Jul 20, 2007)

Yea! Right on Nick! See guys, the first batch of 50 are now starting to surface and show up around the world. Good stuff, mine will be Monday.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 20, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> I don't even think Ibanez has an Ibanez 8 string yet, but somehow Nick already has one.



Who else would you expect? 
Nick, you need to bump that Guitar World gear review guy.

Thanks for the pics, they're great! Real pictures of it is something else.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Who else would you expect?
> Nick, you need to bump that Guitar World gear review guy.
> 
> Thanks for the pics, they're great! Real pictures of it are something else.



Haha, yeah that would be cool


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nick, you're the first person I've heard of getting one. How long ago did you order it? It'd be something fun to try out, but I don't think I can see myself _needing_ an 8 string. Wanting one yes, but need is something different.


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 20, 2007)

yes needing one is different, and damn I NEEEED AN 8!! we need vids or clips or something...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

So, um... Can I have it? I'll give you a new, shiny nickel.


----------



## Battousai (Jul 20, 2007)

wow that makes you the IT guy on this forum i guess.. that thing looks immense! i love it .. congrats...got any sound samples? and also...

ive heard you talk about your band alot.. you got a link dude.. i wanna hear your stuff!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll give ya two HAHA Sweet guitar. congrats


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 20, 2007)

Battousai said:


> ive heard you talk about your band alot.. you got a link dude.. i wanna hear your stuff!


----------



## yevetz (Jul 20, 2007)

1 How much?

2 Where?

3 When I see the back of guitar I was not seen where is the place for battery?

4 How the EMG 808 for tapping?

5 Did you know some 8 strings sets of strings?

6 Can I mastrubate on it?


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> So, um... Can I have it? I'll give you a new, shiny nickel.



Pickles nickels... cause nickels is money too


----------



## velocity (Jul 20, 2007)

i picked mine up today as well. i just got it home, so i will run it through my rig and report back...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Nick, you're the first person I've heard of getting one. How long ago did you order it? It'd be something fun to try out, but I don't think I can see myself _needing_ an 8 string. Wanting one yes, but need is something different.



I ordered it yesterday. Jason at DCGL emailed me and said he had one left, so I bought it. I definitley don't need an 8, but guitar is my main passion in life, so I figured I could give it a shot and see where it takes me.



Battousai said:


> wow that makes you the IT guy on this forum i guess.. that thing looks immense! i love it .. congrats...got any sound samples? and also...
> 
> ive heard you talk about your band alot.. you got a link dude.. i wanna hear your stuff!



Haha the IT guy. Yeah I'm the first to have the RG8 (here), but I'm no Nicole Ritchie  

Anyways, yes my band formed over 2 years ago, and we've spent the time since writing songs, gaining chemistry, growing as musicians together, etc. We just played our first show and it went great. I'm a perfectionist when it comes to my music, so I haven't posted anything online. Reason being, I'm waiting for our CD to be finished recording then I'll do the whole myspace/web thing - and I'll be happy to get feedback from you all.

Rest assured it's badass 



yevetz said:


> 1 How much?
> 
> 2 Where?
> 
> ...



1. $1500
2. They're out of stock, but DCGL.
3. I'm sure it's there somewhere.
4. Just fine, the 808s are crazy articulate and powerful. 
5. You don't need 8 string sets, JustStrings.com works.
6. No


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jul 20, 2007)

Clips, Clips, my kingdom for a clip !!

We need audio and video content !!


----------



## yevetz (Jul 20, 2007)

5 you mean buy all 8 strings one-by-one ?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll trade you my UV for it!!

Congratulations on getting it though man, it's fucking sweet.


----------



## Scarpie (Jul 20, 2007)

yevetz said:


> 5 you mean buy all 8 strings one-by-one ?


you can get 6 string sets and a single 7th and 8th.
or just get a 7 string set and buy a single 8th.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 20, 2007)

You have to put sound clips of that BEAST!!!! ON HERE  
Congrats !!! this thing is fucking wicked!!!!!!! . the string gauge is not to big ...so are you going to keep it


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

Clips:; Will do as soon as I can.

Keeping or not: Not sure. I really couldn't afford this so probably not, but we'll see if it grows on me enough to warrant me selling something else I value.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jul 20, 2007)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Clips:; Will do as soon as I can.
> 
> Keeping or not: Not sure. I really couldn't afford this so probably not, but we'll see if it grows on me enough to warrant me selling something else I value.



SELL IT TO ME!!! SELL IT TO ME!!!! SELL IT TO ME!!! god damn i need one of these, ill trade ya my zakk wylde les paul and some cash


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> SELL IT TO ME!!! SELL IT TO ME!!!! SELL IT TO ME!!! god damn i need one of these, ill trade ya my zakk wylde les paul and some cash



Hah... Zakk Wylde Les Paul + cash... hrm... if the cash part >1500 sure thing


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 20, 2007)

lol cant blame a guy for tryin


----------



## Variant (Jul 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I ordered it yesterday. Jason at DCGL emailed me and said he had one left, so I bought it. I definitley don't need an 8, but guitar is my main passion in life, so I figured I could give it a shot and see where it takes me.



 God damnit, this sucks sooooo bad!!! I was one of the first people to get an order in at the Tempe G.C. way back in April and I haven't heard shit about it yet, while other people drop by their local store and pull one off the fucking shelf. What the fuck? Nothing against you, Zimbloth, but seriously I put money down, and me no see me guitar.  

Of course, it doesn't help that I've got no electric guitar (just he acoustic and the bass) and *haven't* had one since they were all stolen back in October of '06!  I decided to wait on the eight. I'm seriously jonesing to play again.


----------



## velocity (Jul 20, 2007)

i ordered mine back at the beginning of the year, and i got it today. there was no warning. i called the store beginning of the week. the distributer told them october.late october...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

Those of you who ordered it through GC kinda get what you deserve. You should never do business with GC if you don't have to when there's awesome dealers out there like DCGL


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Those of you who ordered it through GC kinda get what you deserve. You should never do business with GC if you don't have to when there's awesome dealers out there like DCGL



+1  GC tends to seriously suck for ordering stuff.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats !!! this axe is killer lookin !!! One thing I want to know is the body wider than a seven string ..


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> Congrats !!! this axe is killer lookin !!! One thing I want to know is the body wider than a seven string ..



I don't know it's hard to tell because the neck is so wide, if it is, it's not much.

*Other Thoughts*

· I have to say after playing this thing all day, it really is easy to get used to. The learning curve more has to do with how to use the notes lower than A in a tasteful way. I'm starting to get some fun ideas though.

· I'm also amazed how good leads are, both with the bridge and neck. The attack is so great, and its smooth and clear. I really love it. I'm starting to think that maybe .065 is a bit on the light side. Tonally its fine, but I think a .068 would feel better. 

· Headstock is beyond badass in person. This guitar looks really really cool in person period. Best case ever too. Neck is silky smooth.

· Someone asked earlier about what tapping is like on this. Well it's awesome. It's so thin yet wide, that its like you have this comfortable stable surface to go nuts on tapping wise.

· Another thing I like is having my "low A" on the 3rd fret, it's a difference voice than what I'm used to, it's kind of neat. It's cool to be able to bend a low A finally.

· I tried briefly tuning it down 1/2 step. It was all good on the Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb part, but apparently F and F# is a big difference tension wise because it felt terrible. It's apparent to me that Ibanez is going with its tradition of using the lightest usable gauge possible for the desired tuning. .065 with an F# works but tune any lower and it becomes unusable, which says to me .065 is to F# what .052 or .054 is to B, etc. I firmly believe on this RG8 27" .068 would be perfect for F#, and maybe usable in F. 

Rant over for now...


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> · I tried briefly tuning it down 1/2 step. It was all good on the Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb part, but apparently F and F# is a big difference tension wise because it felt terrible. It's apparent to me that Ibanez is going with its tradition of using the lightest usable gauge possible for the desired tuning. .065 with an F# works but tune any lower and it becomes unusable, which says to me .065 is to F# what .052 or .054 is to B, etc. I firmly believe on this RG8 27" .068 would be perfect for F#, and maybe usable in F.



Hell, I use a .052 for E  I use a .068 or .070 for low-B (on a 26.5"-scale no less)  If I were to play an 8-string, I'd probably have to use at least an .080 for the F#  Which is odd, because .080 for F# on a 27"-scale seems ridiculously light compared to a .105 tuned to E a step lower on a 34"-scale 

But then, I also play 5-string bass quite frequently and use heavy strings, so I'm used to long necks and tight strings.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2007)

Well yeah there's a lot of you crazies out there, what I'm talking about is just relative anyways, so your logic can apply too  Ill just say the chances of an .080 sounding good is very remote. I'd rather not morph this into another string gauge thread tho. Was just making a random observation that .065 in F# is usable but its right at the edge (IMO of course).


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Well yeah there's a lot of you crazies out there, what I'm talking about is just relative anyways, so your logic can apply too  Ill just say the chances of an .080 sounding good is very remote. I'd rather not morph this into another string gauge thread tho. Was just making a random observation that .065 in F# is usable but its right at the edge (IMO of course).



Well, yeah, personal preference is clearly the main factor 

I'm just still confused about the string tension between bass and guitar thing 

(in order of high to low, using the guages and tunings that I use)
.052 at 26.5"-scale = E
.070 at 34"-scale = D
.070 at 26.5"-scale = B
.085 at 34"-scale = A
.105 at 34"-scale = E

I mean, I know there's more tension on the strings on the bass, but it doesn't seem like it, because they're so damn stretchy, and they have more room to move.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks insane.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 20, 2007)

That case is pimp. 

That's what the Jem 20ths should have come in, IMO, not the silver lined cases that do them no justice.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 20, 2007)

so nick....i'm busy as fuck this week and next, but if there's any opportunity for me to try it out before you sell it, i've been curious to play an 8-string. i can PM you my number if you want.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Hell, I use a .052 for E  I use a .068 or .070 for low-B (on a 26.5"-scale no less)  If I were to play an 8-string, I'd probably have to use at least an .080 for the F#  Which is odd, because .080 for F# on a 27"-scale seems ridiculously light compared to a .105 tuned to E a step lower on a 34"-scale
> 
> But then, I also play 5-string bass quite frequently and use heavy strings, so I'm used to long necks and tight strings.



Tell that to the guys who think that tuning a guitar to F# will make it sound exactly as a bass


----------



## Alpo (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice, me want.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 21, 2007)

jaxadam said:


> That case is pimp.


----------



## 220BX (Jul 21, 2007)

pretty sweet( including case). will you record some clips?


----------



## yevetz (Jul 21, 2007)

You find place for battery?


----------



## Ishan (Jul 21, 2007)

Like almost everyone say from the beguining, 27" scale is too short for anything below F# with resonnably thick strings. I guess they totaly calibrated the thing to run F# and nothing else, wich is still great by itself but no Meshuggah lows on this, it's not a signature model.
I guess we'll see if there's future incarnations of the Ibby 8 string and if there are signature models


----------



## yevetz (Jul 21, 2007)

YOu need lower than F# ?


----------



## Ishan (Jul 21, 2007)

If you want to cover some Meshuggah yes  they generaly tune between F and E (bass E)


----------



## chris9 (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome pics they look amazing i can,t wait till mine comes!!!!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

I think F or E could work just not with a .065. 27" I believe is fine, though I'm sure 27.5 or 28 would be better if you wanted to tune to E. I don't like Meshuggah and I like F# as the open so I'm fine with it for now. I still plan on putting a 66 or 68 on there though if I keep it.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 21, 2007)

Nick, Congrats bro! that guitar is awesome. In the event you decide your not going to keep it, you can choose from any 2 of my guitars for a trade 

How about some shots of you playing this beast.

~A


----------



## amonb (Jul 21, 2007)

That guitar looks badass! even the case roars!  

I am just trying to think of situations where a low f# would come in handy other than meshuggah (who I do enjoy). I would get serious GAS on this, but haven't yet owned a seven!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> Nick, Congrats bro! that guitar is awesome. In the event you decide your not going to keep it, you can choose from any 2 of my guitars for a trade
> 
> How about some shots of you playing this beast.
> 
> ~A



Thanks man. If I'm not keeping it I'll be selling it, the demand for these are huge. As for shots of me playing it, I don't have a webcam but I can try to figure something out.



amonb said:


> That guitar looks badass! even the case roars!
> 
> I am just trying to think of situations where a low f# would come in handy other than meshuggah (who I do enjoy). I would get serious GAS on this, but haven't yet owned a seven!



You don't need to play like Meshuggah, it's pretty easy. It's like saying if your guitar is in ADGCFAD you wouldn't know what to do with it except play Korn. You can just implement any kind of ideas you want


----------



## amonb (Jul 21, 2007)

Good point


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 21, 2007)

That case looks really nice. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

Well reality has set in today, and I don't know if I can afford this unless I sell a bunch of other stuff...







So, I'll at least take offers for this if any of you want the RG2228 and don't want to wait until December.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 21, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Well reality has set in today, and I don't know if I can afford this unless I sell a bunch of other stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn dude.....i can't help you out, but i want to try it out before you sell if it possible....i'm gonna PM you my number


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 21, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Well reality has set in today, and I don't know if I can afford this unless I sell a bunch of other stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My offer still stands.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2007)

So....two days?!

I dont think Shannon can beat that. 

Looks nice dude. Shame you can't keep it. 

Did you order it way back in advance or buy it when you found out DCGL had them in stock?


----------



## AVH (Jul 21, 2007)

velocity said:


> i ordered mine back at the beginning of the year, and i got it today. there was no warning. i called the store beginning of the week. the distributer told them october.late october...


 
   

Our Distributer *EFKAY* fucked me large. Your PO# is from Jan.5/07, and mine is from Dec. 15/06. Distributers are supposed to fill orders in sequence by date recieved. Mine was the first, as told to me by them, and believe me, I stayed on them about it with weekly reminders since then. So, technically, you have my axe. And to add insult to injury, they sent your Brampton store _two_ - one of which is just out _on loan (??!!),_ which mine was already payed for. I'm steaming pissed, and I'm raising a big stink with head office now. On Monday the shit is going to fly at Efkay. 

But on a lighter note, good for you Rick, enjoy it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> So....two days?!
> 
> I dont think Shannon can beat that.
> 
> ...



Dude I knew before I bought it I couldn't afford it, I just was dying to try one at all costs and I'm glad I did. I want one bad now, I just can't afford it atm. 

I ordered it on Thursday when I found out DCGL had one left.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Our Distributer *EFKAY* fucked me large. Your PO# is from Jan.5/07, and mine is from Dec. 15/06. Distributers are supposed to fill orders in sequence by date recieved. Mine was the first, as told to me by them, and believe me, I stayed on them about it with weekly reminders since then. So, technically, you have my axe. And to add insult to injury, they sent your Brampton store _two_ - one of which is just out _on loan (??!!),_ which mine was already payed for. I'm steaming pissed, and I'm raising a big stink with head office now. On Monday the shit is going to fly at Efkay.
> 
> But on a lighter note, good for you Rick, enjoy it.


damn dude, that fuckin sucks, I hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

Man, this is fucking gay. I want this guitar so bad. Someone buy one of my RG1077Xls so I can keep this? Since I can just return this for a refund, I'm going to throw it on eBay and see if anyone bites.


----------



## AVH (Jul 21, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Man, this is fucking gay. I want this guitar so bad. Someone buy one of my RG1077Xls so I can keep this? Since I can just return this for a refund, I'm going to throw it on eBay and see if anyone bites.


 
Absolutely Nick, you should do whatever you can to keep that puppy. This first initial batch of 50 will be collectable in the next 10-15yrs.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Absolutely Nick, you should do whatever you can to keep that puppy. This first initial batch of 50 will be collectable in the next 10-15yrs.



Yeah, I'm going to try and sell an RG1077XL so I can keep this. I put it on eBay, I'm asking $2228  (with a 'best offer' of course). Hey you never know right? Can't hurt to try...

I would have sold my second 1077XL sooner but my bandmate was installing a DiMarzio D Activator 7 in there, and I still don't have it back yet to take pics of and list, etc.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jul 21, 2007)

holy mother funker


----------



## Naren (Jul 21, 2007)

Sweet. That guitar is a beast, but, even saying so, it actually looks smaller than a lot of custom 8-strings I've seen. That case is GORGEOUS! Personally, I wouldn't use it if I had it.  (Hard cases are too heavy and painful to lug around, so I leave them in my apartment and use a shouldered soft case to transport my guitars). 

I don't think the 8-string is available at any stores here in Japan. You probably could get one by special ordering it from Ibanez, but I've been to at least 6 different guitar stores (Ishibashi, Ikebe, Key, etc.) in the last 3 weeks and none of them had this guitar. I also checked on the web stores and they don't have it. Even though this is getting quite a bit of a stir in the US, I doubt they will sell many of them here in Japan. 

I don't think I'll ever buy an 8-string, but I would love to try one out for a week or so. (sigh) I guess I can dream.


----------



## darren (Jul 21, 2007)

I would imagine a lot of Japanese players have small-ish hands, so the 8 would be a bit of a stretch.

Nick, i would love to take either the 1077XL or 2228 off your hands, but i'm in a similar position with my finances... got a big Visa bill coming this month, so i just can't justify the spend right now.


----------



## darren (Jul 21, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Our Distributer *EFKAY* fucked me large. Your PO# is from Jan.5/07, and mine is from Dec. 15/06. Distributers are supposed to fill orders in sequence by date recieved. Mine was the first, as told to me by them, and believe me, I stayed on them about it with weekly reminders since then. So, technically, you have my axe.



Wouldn't the Canadian and U.S. distributors have different allotments from Hoshino Japan? Distribution in the U.S. is handled by Hoshino USA or Chesboro, is it not? Technically, i don't think Nick has _your_ guitar, but the Brampton L&M store definitely does. That totally blows, man. 

And since when did L&M "loan" out equipment. I know you can buy stuff and bring it back (which is how i "rented" a used Nomad they had at the Bloor Street store), but my understanding is that it can't leave the store unless paid for.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn me and my haste. If I hadnt just bought a guitar and other stuff for it, I so would have bought the XL from ya.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 21, 2007)

Holy crap dude, a real one?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Well reality has set in today, and I don't know if I can afford this unless I sell a bunch of other stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, we have the same credit card company


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2007)

Wait, Nick you're going out of your way to NOT sell a production guitar? Holy shit this thing must be awesome...

Wish I could help you out and pick up the 1077 from you, but with the RG2027XVV I think I have officially hit the point with my wife that I need to sell old gear to pay for new or she's going to get pissed


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh well


----------



## Variant (Jul 21, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Those of you who ordered it through GC kinda get what you deserve. You should never do business with GC if you don't have to when there's awesome dealers out there like DCGL



Didn't know there was a DCGL or whatever in the Phoenix area... actually, like 'em or hate 'em, I couldn't think of an authorized Ibanez dealer in the area that moved more stock (and therefore should have more priority with Ibanez) than Guitar Center. 

To add to the further complication of things, I moved out of Phoenix into Upstate New York for the summer (and most likely won't be going back) so the guitar will need to be drop shipped to here... which means a few more days of waiting.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

darren said:


> I would imagine a lot of Japanese players have small-ish hands, so the 8 would be a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Nick, i would love to take either the 1077XL or 2228 off your hands, but i'm in a similar position with my finances... got a big Visa bill coming this month, so i just can't justify the spend right now.



1. Yeah I have small hands AND short fingers, it was tough at first but in no time I was flying on it.

2. No problem, I'll just hope someone comes around and snags one of my 1077XLs in time for me to keep the 8-string.



Variant said:


> Didn't know there was a DCGL or whatever in the Phoenix area... actually, like 'em or hate 'em, I couldn't think of an authorized Ibanez dealer in the area that moved more stock (and therefore should have more priority with Ibanez) than Guitar Center.



GC moves a lot of stock but they don't have priority for anything. High end gear is not really their forte. DCGL isn't in Phoenix but they do business all over the world. DCGL also has higher priority and better relationships with the distributors than GC does.


----------



## velocity (Jul 21, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Our Distributer *EFKAY* fucked me large. Your PO# is from Jan.5/07, and mine is from Dec. 15/06. Distributers are supposed to fill orders in sequence by date recieved. Mine was the first, as told to me by them, and believe me, I stayed on them about it with weekly reminders since then. So, technically, you have my axe. And to add insult to injury, they sent your Brampton store _two_ - one of which is just out _on loan (??!!),_ which mine was already payed for. I'm steaming pissed, and I'm raising a big stink with head office now. On Monday the shit is going to fly at Efkay.
> 
> But on a lighter note, good for you Rick, enjoy it.




allen. this isn't right. first i am not rick. second, you're p.o# is from dec, but you pay date is may 1/07. which supercedes the order, and as an l&m employee, you know that. franco was telling both stores they were first, he does that. he strung rick along for 3-4 months on delivery of the rg550's and the 2228. i don't have your axe. supposedly your store is getting them monday or tuesday, again franco...

and darren. long and mcquade has been lending equipment out for 51 years. it happens for several reasons, repair loans,manager loans, evaluation loans,etc.

i am not trying to start a scrap here, but only half of the story is coming out.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 21, 2007)

I've seen a RG2228 in a shop today, I haven't tried it (yet) but it does look nice. Too bad I was in a hurry 
It was pricey thow, 1500&#8364;


----------



## AVH (Jul 21, 2007)

velocity said:


> allen. this isn't right. first i am not rick. second, you're p.o# is from dec, but you pay date is may 1/07. which supercedes the order, and as an l&m employee, you know that. franco was telling both stores they were first, he does that. he strung rick along for 3-4 months on delivery of the rg550's and the 2228. i don't have your axe. supposedly your store is getting them monday or tuesday, again franco...
> 
> i am not trying to start a scrap here, but only half of the story is coming out.


 
You're absolutely right, I was just pissed and being a bit presumptuous - I thought you were Rick. Sorry man.
You're also right about only having half the story here, and I'm not about to start spewing out the minute details here regarding my financial back and forth wrangling with gear whoring within the company. I'm not bummed about it anymore, and I'm just happy enough to be getting one at all.

Sorry for whining folks, and trust me, this will be the last I speak of such things here. That'll teach me a lesson for presumption - the root of all error, right? 
Take care, and have fun.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

Okay guys I've realized theres no way I'm going to be able to sell my RG1077XL in time to keep this, so if anyone wants it, let me know


----------



## velocity (Jul 21, 2007)

allen it's all good.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 21, 2007)

the RG1077XL or the rg8?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> the RG1077XL or the rg8?



The only way I could keep the RG8 is if I sold one of my RG1077XLs and there's just not enough time to do that. So to answer your question: the RG8.


----------



## Crucified (Jul 21, 2007)

you have a msg


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

Crucified said:


> you have a msg



Responded, thanks.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 21, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> You're absolutely right, I was just pissed and being a bit presumptuous - I thought you were Rick. Sorry man.
> You're also right about only having half the story here, and I'm not about to start spewing out the minute details here regarding my financial back and forth wrangling with gear whoring within the company. I'm not bummed about it anymore, and I'm just happy enough to be getting one at all.
> 
> Sorry for whining folks, and trust me, this will be the last I speak of such things here. That'll teach me a lesson for presumption - the root of all error, right?
> Take care, and have fun.



So are you telling me there is one sitting somewhere at L&M not paid for yet? I might have to check it out  

zimbloth.... clips?


----------



## Crucified (Jul 21, 2007)

i already called l&m sakeido. none in stock hahaha. I even got him to check the other stores.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 21, 2007)

Crucified said:


> i already called l&m sakeido. none in stock hahaha. I even got him to check the other stores.



hah damn! Oh well fuck I am still paying for the JP7, I don't think I could afford another guitar right now.


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 21, 2007)

Post some clips up.

Also, can you put a tape measure on the 12th fret and take a picture, so I can see how wide it is?


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 21, 2007)

sakeido said:


> hah damn! Oh well fuck I am still paying for the JP7, I don't think I could afford another guitar right now.



haha me too man. a white JP 7. jeeze, we're even from the same city, let alone in the same situation.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow... So you are already selling your RG8...  You were still the guy who owned the first one on the forum.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 21, 2007)

dude, take out a bank loan man haha. sell your car and buy a shitty one. Do anything to keep it because its one of the only ones in canada, and it's the first high production eightstring model, it could be worth so much in the future. when i got my JP7 i lived off of craft dinner haha


----------



## Shawn (Jul 21, 2007)

Great pics! You can see just how beautiful it is. Congrats!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Wow... So you are already selling your RG8...  You were still the guy who owned the first one on the forum.



I don't want to, but again... 







If I had been able to sell one of my RG1077XLs I could keep it, but that hasn't been a possibility yet.



Shawn said:


> Great pics! You can see just how beautiful it is. Congrats!



Thanks. Unfortunately I can't afford to keep it, but in the future I will be grabbing one of these again. I'm just glad I got the opportunity to try one out finally.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 21, 2007)

Unbelieveable. I was about to cancel my order for mine until I saw those pictures. I wonder if the pics do it justice...The case in itself has me sold. Wow. I know you have a lot on your mind right now man, but I have to ask this: If you were able to keep the guitar, do you think you would still have a use for it in a month? Six months? This has been my nagging question regarding an 8. Thanks, and I can't imagine the kind of heartache you are feeling right now.


----------



## Samer (Jul 21, 2007)

Is yours the one on ebay?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 21, 2007)

Samer said:


> Is yours the one on ebay?


considering the pics are the same, I'm going to go out on a limb and say yes.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2007)

Samer said:


> Is yours the one on ebay?



Yes that is Nick's


----------



## amonb (Jul 21, 2007)

How much were your RG1077XLs going for Nick? Is there a thread for them somewhere?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2007)

auxioluck said:


> Unbelieveable. I was about to cancel my order for mine until I saw those pictures. I wonder if the pics do it justice...The case in itself has me sold. Wow. I know you have a lot on your mind right now man, but I have to ask this: If you were able to keep the guitar, do you think you would still have a use for it in a month? Six months? This has been my nagging question regarding an 8. Thanks, and I can't imagine the kind of heartache you are feeling right now.



I really don't know yet, that's a good question. I normally tune ADGCFAD and I'm comfortable with that tuning. I'm not sure if the F# is for me yet, I do think it would be fun to write in that tuning... but do I know if in the future it'll be worth? I really don't know. I think given time I could really grow into it and learn to utilize it. 

Thanks for the kind words, it really does suck that I can't afford it. Hopefully if AMS ever gets these in I'll be able to swing it (300 a month for 5 months is more doable for someone in credit card debt).



amonb said:


> How much were your RG1077XLs going for Nick? Is there a thread for them somewhere?



Here's the thing. As you know I have two. One has an Evo 7 in the bridge and I love it. The other one was stock, so I got a D Activator 7 pickup to try. I gave the guitar to my co-guitarist who installs pickups for me about 10 days ago, and due to some personal matters in his life I haven't seen the guitar until tonight. So I haven't even had the chance to test it out or take pics of it to post in the classifieds or on eBay. All I've been able to do is make reference to the fact that I have one for sale, some people have PM'd me about it, but nothing ever serious. Just how it goes. If you're curious how much I want for it though, I'm shooting for around $900 give or take. The pickup was $69.99 and it has a case, seems fair.



technomancer said:


> Yes that is Nick's



Yeah, and obviously I'm not expecting to get that much. Can't hurt to try though, and I have a "Submit Best Offer" thing so whatever


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you!

It's good to finally see some "real" pictures of it.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jul 22, 2007)

Ibanez RG2228 Prestige 8 STRING *New* w/ Custom Case 7 bei eBay Electric, Guitar, Musical Instruments


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

Guitarholic said:


> Ibanez RG2228 Prestige 8 STRING *New* w/ Custom Case 7 bei eBay Electric, Guitar, Musical Instruments



We know, it's mine. Haven't been reading the last page or 2 eh?


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

Did you ever had a chance to try the guitar in G-standard (GBEADGBE)?


----------



## Loserchief (Jul 22, 2007)

Man, it's sad that you can't keep it. That even breaks my heart since i mjyself want one really bad and can't afford one.



zimbloth said:


> · Someone asked earlier about what tapping is like on this. Well it's awesome. It's so thin yet wide, that its like you have this comfortable stable surface to go nuts on tapping wise.



Considering how much the neck looks like that of my six string bass(thin and really wide), is it close?

Damn, i love how tapping feels on my six string bass because it's such a big stable and flat surface to work on. Must be killer on this guitar since there are even more stings to go crazy on.


----------



## cvinos (Jul 22, 2007)

Having to sell stuff sucks... I once sold my sandberg bass for the needed cash. I so wish I still had it. Now, since you have two sevens and the eight, I'd do the same as you indicated, sell one seven instead of the eight. Hopefully you can sell a seven in time, good luck.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 22, 2007)

So you find a place for battery?


----------



## petrucci_dude (Jul 22, 2007)

I played one today here in Sydney. Sick sick sick!

For all of you guys complaining about 1500 euros and $1500 USD lol, try $3295 AUD.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 22, 2007)

yevetz said:


> So you find a place for battery?



It's probably in the control cavity.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

yevetz said:


> So you find a place for battery?



Dude, it's hilarious you keep asking about that. There's a battery somewhere, since the EMGs function and all. I'm sure it's in the control cavity. Since it's already obvious its in there, I haven't cared to unscrew it and look.



Desecrated said:


> Did you ever had a chance to try the guitar in G-standard (GBEADGBE)?



That's not G standard. G standard would be G-C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C-F. But no I have not.



cvinos said:


> Having to sell stuff sucks... I once sold my sandberg bass for the needed cash. I so wish I still had it. Now, since you have two sevens and the eight, I'd do the same as you indicated, sell one seven instead of the eight. Hopefully you can sell a seven in time, good luck.



Thanks, I hear ya. I have four sevens and don't need two 1077XLs so yeah, I'll try.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 22, 2007)

If I had an 8, I'd be tempted to try Devin Townsend's tuning on it:

CGCGCGCE 

I know he mentioned ESP was building him an 8-string, and there were pics of him with a Blackmachine, but it doesn't sound like he's used it on anything yet (Ziltoid being the only thing he's recorded since then, and it's definitely not on there).


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

You mean a C 11 half steps below the usual low B? Yikes, that would sound pretty horrible IMO. I like Devin/SYL, but the whole one finger barre chords across the whole neck thing wouldn't be very fun for me.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> That's not G standard. G standard would be G-C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C-F. But no I have not.



Seriously , I thought `standard´ stood for standard tuning ? 
What the hell is B-standard then ?


----------



## sakeido (Jul 22, 2007)

BEADGBE 
on a 8 string, B standard would be the above with an added low F#


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

sakeido said:


> BEADGBE
> on a 8 string, B standard would be the above with an added low F#



Why does the tuning go down a half step on the lowest string, its GBE on the bright string, shouldn't it just continue like that ?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Seriously , I thought `standard´ stood for standard tuning ?
> What the hell is B-standard then ?



It does. Standard tuning is EADGBE, aka "E standard". 'Standard' really just means the guitar is tuned in forths and not a drop tuning (such as DADGBE or CGCFAD). So, if we're talking 6 strings, D standard would be DGCFAD. C would be C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C, B would be BEADF#B, Eb would be Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb, etc.

When you're talking about 7-strings, B standard refers to BEADGBE, A standard ADGCFAD, Bb standard Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb, etc. You have to specify that you're tuning in standard notation so that people know you don't mean "drop A" (AEADGBE) or "drop G" (GDGCFAD).

Having an 8 tuned GBEADGBE wouldn't make a lot of sense. F# is the proper note to use because it's a forth below B, which is how standard tunings work.



Desecrated said:


> Why does the tuning go down a half step on the lowest string, its GBE on the bright string, shouldn't it just continue like that ?



No. Standard tuning means tuned in forths, but the G to B part on the plain strings is a third not a forth. It's just that way for chording benefits. You wouldnt want your low G and B to be a third apart. Then you'd have to play power-chords like this:

A---
E--5
B--5
G--2

...for example. Who wants to do that? Of course you COULD tune that way, but the proper 8th string is F#.


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Seriously , I thought `standard´ stood for standard tuning ?
> What the hell is B-standard then ?



When someone says "<note> standard" than it means that it has the same intervals as standard tuning but starting with the note mentioned. "E standard" would be the normal tuning used on 6-strings, EADGBE. "D standard" is also known as "1 step down": DGCFAD. "C standard" would be also known as "2 steps down": CFA#D#GC. "B standard" on a six-string would be BEADF#B. "B standard" on a seven-string would be BEADGBE. "A standard" on a 7-string would be the same as "1 step down" but for all 7 strings (ADGCFAD). "G standard" would be the same as "2 steps down" and on a 7-string would be GCFA#D#GC. On an 8-string, "G standard" would be what Zimbloth mentioned: GCFBbEbGCF.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> No. Standard tuning means tuned in forths, but the G to B part on the plain strings is a third not a forth. It's just that way for chording benefits. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So you don't use your lowest strings to play chords ? Because of the gauge or because of the pickups ?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> zimbloth said:
> 
> 
> > No. Standard tuning means tuned in forths, but the G to B part on the plain strings is a third not a forth. It's just that way for chording benefits.
> ...



What? Dude, try to go back and re-read what I said. I'm not trying to be rude but I don't know how else to explain it really. Just think of it this way ok? the low F# is to the low B what the low B is to the low E.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> What? Dude, try to go back and re-read what I said. I'm not trying to be rude but I don't know how else to explain it really. Just think of it this way ok? the low F# is to the low B what the low B is to the low E.



Yeah I know, but I use the low B when I play chords, So I just assumed that you would use the low F# in chords also, and that It would make more sense to have the lowest tuned in G beacuse of the chord patterns then.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 22, 2007)

If you tuned your lowest string to G, your power chords would like this:
-4--
-1-- 
Instead of 
--3-
--1-


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> If you tuned your lowest string to G, your power chords would like this:
> -4--
> -1--
> Instead of
> ...



yeah power chords, but there are more chords then that,I'm talking about ordinary chords, like A-minor, minor7 and stuff like that.


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> So you don't use your lowest strings to play chords ? Because of the gauge or because of the pickups ?



Re-read what I wrote and what Zimbloth wrote. It's a LOT LOT easier to play "chords" with a fourth at the bottom. The only reason that there is a third interval between the high G and B strings is to make construction of major and minor chords easier, as well as a lot of other kinds of chords. Making it a third interval on the lower half would make playing chords a lot harder.

Sorry, if I sound patronizing, but you can play pickups anywhere on your guitar you want. Tuning the lowest string a third below the next string just isn't practical and makes a lot of things more difficult.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 22, 2007)

I cant think of any chord that would be made more simple by moving the low F# up a 1/2 step. 

If you wanted to play notes rooted in the lowest string, you'd have to take your standard chord shape, and grow an extra finger to move the root note up a fret while using the other 4 to do the standard chord ;p


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I know, but I use the low B when I play chords, So I just assumed that you would use the low F# in chords also, and that It would make more sense to have the lowest tuned in G beacuse of the chord patterns then.



Of course you can use the low F# in chords. You can use anything in chords. I was just saying, that in standard tuning format (root-forth-forth-forth-third-forth such as EADGBE), the third interval is there to aid in the ease of playing standard chords - such as 0-2-2-0-0-0. If the guitar was tuned in all forths (EADGCF), open chords like that would be impossible.

Do you understand?

E--2
B--2
G--3
D--4
A--4
E--2 
B--2 
F#-0


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> Re-read what I wrote and what Zimbloth wrote. It's a LOT LOT easier to play "chords" with a fourth at the bottom. The only reason that there is a third interval between the high G and B strings is to make construction of major and minor chords easier, as well as a lot of other kinds of chords. Making it a third interval on the lower half would make playing chords a lot harder.
> 
> Sorry, if I sound patronizing, but you can play pickups anywhere on your guitar you want. Tuning the lowest string a third below the next string just isn't practical and makes a lot of things more difficult.



with the pickups I ment the EMG pickups, most people dont like to play clean or jazzchords with them since they dont have the right sound, I assumed that mayeb he wasen't tuning in G cause there is nopoint in playing jazzchords on the guitar anyway.


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I know, but I use the low B when I play chords, So I just assumed that you would use the low F# in chords also, and that It would make more sense to have the lowest tuned in G beacuse of the chord patterns then.



Just think of it in terms of music theory and you'll realize that it would be a LOT better idea to have your lowest strings tuned a fourth apart and not a third apart.

Besides, if you're using your low B as an example, then GB would be a completely different kind of tuning, using different kinds of intervals.



Desecrated said:


> with the pickups I ment the EMG pickups, most people dont like to play clean or jazzchords with them since they dont have the right sound, I assumed that mayeb he wasen't tuning in G cause there is nopoint in playing jazzchords on the guitar anyway.



Actually I think EMGs are great for playing jazz and Zimbloth actually mentioned earlier in this thread that the RG8 would sound great for jazz (but probably not too good for blues).

I don't think any jazz player in their right mind would tune their lowest strings a third apart. Like Metal Ken said, I can't think of 1 single chord that would be easier that would be easier that way. To the contrary, they'd be very very difficult to play. You'd probably need 6 fingers instead of 5.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> he third interval is there to aid in the ease of playing standard chords - such as 0-2-2-0-0-0. If the guitar was tuned in all forths (EADGCF), open chords like that would be impossible.
> 
> Do you understand?



exactly what I'm talking about  
Using open chord on the lowest string, having it tuned in G would make it more simple then having it tuned in F#.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't think any jazz player in their right mind would tune their lowest strings a third apart. Like Metal Ken said, I can't think of 1 single chord that would be easier that would be easier that way. To the contrary, they'd be very very difficult to play. You'd probably need 6 fingers instead of 5.



Really, I just downtuned my guitar and I think that triads makes more sense with the G instead of the F#, But I guess 's a mater of taste.


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> exactly what I'm talking about
> Using open chord on the lowest string, having it tuned in G would make it more simple then having it tuned in F#.



Why? How?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> exactly what I'm talking about
> Using open chord on the lowest string, having it tuned in G would make it more simple then having it tuned in F#.



No, it would not. Yikes, I'm checking out of this discussion, too frustrating. Just do what Naren says


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> No, it would not.



 A much better response than mine. I was thinking the same thing, but I just have no idea where he's getting that idea and I want to know why. It's like, why not tune your guitar in flatted fifths?! or in 6ths? That'd make playing chords a lot easier.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> Why? How?



Because it´s the exact same fingering as normal chords played on the high GBE string.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> A much better response than mine. I was thinking the same thing, but I just have no idea where he's getting that idea and I want to know why. It's like, why not tune your guitar in flatted fifths?! or in 6ths? That'd make playing chords a lot easier.



Cause then you have to memorize new chord-patterns,


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Because it´s the exact same fingering as normal chords played on the high GBE string.



To mimic all the fingerings on the high strings on the low strings, you'd need at least 6 fingers. 

Anyway, even if you blindly think that such a tuning is practical, I have never heard of anyone using it before and anyone who tried to use it would suddenly find that they could no longer play a lot of the chords they used to be able to play and that a lot of chords have become much harder to play. "G standard" would be the tunings Zimbloth and I mentioned, not this bizarre version of standard with a low G tagged on.

I don't see it as a matter of taste, but a matter of practicality.



Desecrated said:


> Cause then you have to memorize new chord-patterns,



With a low G on the bottom, you'd either have to memorize new chord patterns or, as I said, need an extra finger to fret the same fret on the low end and the high end.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> To mimic all the fingerings on the high strings on the low strings, you'd need at least 6 fingers.
> 
> Anyway, even if you blindly think that such a tuning is practical, I have never heard of anyone using it before and anyone who tried to use it would suddenly find that they could no longer play a lot of the chords they used to be able to play and that a lot of chords have become much harder to play. "G standard" would be the tunings Zimbloth and I mentioned, not this bizarre version of standard with a low G tagged on.
> 
> ...



yeah playing over all 8 string would be hell, but playing triads over 3 string would be simple. 
But as I said, it´s just a matter of preference and taste in the end.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude, it would be easier to play C chords on a 7 string if you tuned your low B to C, it doesn't mean it makes ANY SENSE to do so. It's just not practical to deviate from standard just for the purpose of making one chord easier to play. A better plan would be to just learn how to play using standard tuning so you don't have to sacrifice playability and function for everything else over a chord or two being slightly easier.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Dude, it would be easier to play C chords on a 7 string if you tuned your low B to C, it doesn't mean it makes ANY SENSE to do so. It's just not practical to deviate from standard just for the purpose of making one chord easier to play. A better plan would be to just learn how to play using standard tuning so you don't have to sacrifice playability and function for everything else over a chord or two being slightly easier.



yeah it would be easier for playing in C, but all the other chords would be fuck up, having it tuned in B makes it easier or drop A also helps with chords when doing barre chords. 
I just think that having the low G helps with playing triads and jazz chords. I also think it would help a little with scales cause then once again the three lower strings would be a mirror of the 3 higher strings so you only have to learn 2 patterns (1 pattern being over 3 string, 1 pattern over the 2 strings in the middle) 
But yes learning to play the chords with the Low F# would be a great idea especially if you want to play both chords, riff and such. And changing position on one string wont hurt the scale palying to much either.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> yeah it would be easier for playing in C, but all the other chords would be fuck up



You're...making...my...point...


----------



## darren (Jul 22, 2007)

This is going way off topic... perhaps a moderator should split this topic into an "8-string tuning" thread?


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

darren said:


> This is going way off topic... perhaps a moderator should split this topic into an "8-string tuning" thread?



good idea. Or just delete everything since this discussion started, it really doesn't help people looking for info on the new rg8.


----------



## TMM (Jul 22, 2007)

Hmm... I feel like I've seen those pics before


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

TMM said:


> Hmm... I feel like I've seen those pics before



Probably because its similar backgrounds for all the pics I take?


----------



## skinhead (Jul 22, 2007)

So, Nick, have you any sound file of the guitar?


----------



## cvinos (Jul 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Cause then you have to memorize new chord-patterns,



Not necessarily. You already memorized enough patterns for the tuning with F#.

For example all the patterns in the string set {3,4,5,6} on a six string guitar in standard tuning you can just use inside the extended string set of the eight {3,4,5,6,7,8}.

Reading all this discussion about the tuning, I was just like, what about having one more tone in the overall range?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

skinhead said:


> So, Nick, have you any sound file of the guitar?



Not yet. I actually haven't been playing it since i'm trying to preserve it's condition. The tone isn't really that unique or anything, it sounds like a 707 except the 808 seems to be hotter - and obviously the 27" scale and added mass give it a bit more snarl. I'll try to make clips, but rest assured it sounds killer.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2007)

Nick 

You CAN just say that you bought it to turn a profit dude. We're all friends here.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Nick
> 
> You CAN just say that you bought it to turn a profit dude. We're all friends here.



Well I would but that would be a lie, but I can see why some might think that way. I bought because I was dying to try one. I've been talking about it to my friends for months. I was hoping to sell one of my RG1077XLs to be able to keep it.

I just can't afford it. I'll say it again......







Most likely I'm going to return it. Jason at DCGL suggested I try to put it on eBay actually


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 22, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I just can't afford it. I'll say it again......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouchies, I feel you nick! I was in that boat not too long ago (finally getting myself into the green again... stupid gear purchases lol), but it always works out in the end.  At least you're smart enough to know when to stop, I know guys who are like us but they CAN'T control it and just go wayyyy into debt that they can't get out of later on. Hope it works out for you man! Hey, look at it this way.... you got to TRY one before most everybody else did!


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

You gotta keep it.


----------



## AVH (Jul 23, 2007)

I got mine just now. 
Amazing. 
Going to crack out the calipers tomorrow, no time to do it today.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> I got mine just now.
> Amazing.
> Going to crack out the calipers tomorrow, no time to do it today.



Congrats man.


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 23, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> I got mine just now.
> Amazing.
> Going to crack out the calipers tomorrow, no time to do it today.



Awesome buddy, reeeally looking forward to a review. You should do a soundclip before with the 808's and after with the deadly m8!!!! I am a very jealous man right now.


----------



## velocity (Jul 23, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> I got mine just now.
> Amazing.
> Going to crack out the calipers tomorrow, no time to do it today.


awesome! you have to let me know how the bk pickups sound...


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jul 23, 2007)

woah..is this on ebay?
Ibanez RG2228 Prestige 8 STRING *New* w/ EMG pickups! 7 on eBay Electric, Guitar, Musical Instruments (item 330149075601, end time 24-Jul-07 16:48:06 BST)


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah thats mine. I -need- to sell it. Im obvously not expecting a bid of $1899 but we'll see. There's a 'best offer'.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 23, 2007)

[action=bostjan]prays he'll find an $1899 bill on the floor somewhere[/action]


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2007)

bostjan said:


> [action=bostjan]prays he'll find an $1899 bill on the floor somewhere[/action]



Hah I'd let it go for a hell of a lot less than $1899. I have an offer for $1600 from someone here, we'll see if it pans out. I just need to sell/return this ASAP.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 23, 2007)

I've got $99.32. 

Honestly, though, it's really strange that you have a used RG2228 up on eBay before it has even been truly released. As far as price goes, you're in uncharted territory. If this doesn't sell, you may want to post it up with a reserve of $1700 or so and see what happens.


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2007)

Um, you know, Nick, as a general rule it's probably not such a hot idea to post both your credit provider, credit limit, and current balance online in a public forum - that's information I certaintly wouldn't share so publically.

8 strings are sort of unconventional enough that I don't know if it's faiir to say there's a "standard" tuning. I personally think I'd be more comfortable in low F# tuning, but the arguments for raising the F# to a G are certainly plausible, especially for lead work, as you'd have two G's two octaves apart, and you could play scale runs symmetricallly between them... On the other side of the coin, triads sound increasingly dissonant as you get that low in pitch on a stringed instrument.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 23, 2007)

I would tune the extra string to a G, too...like this- ADGCFADG (low to high)


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Um, you know, Nick, as a general rule it's probably not such a hot idea to post both your credit provider, credit limit, and current balance online in a public forum - that's information I certaintly wouldn't share so publically.



Alright, I deleted the photo. I was just trying to make a point, but you're probably right.



bostjan said:


> I've got $99.32.
> 
> Honestly, though, it's really strange that you have a used RG2228 up on eBay before it has even been truly released. As far as price goes, you're in uncharted territory. If this doesn't sell, you may want to post it up with a reserve of $1700 or so and see what happens.



Well I'm selling it as new obviously, but yeah I never expected someone to use the buy it now, I just put that price up so people would use the 'submit best offer' thing to something I could be happy with.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2007)

Sold pending payment... thanks for your offers guys. I hope you like it Crucified.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 23, 2007)

GASGASGASGASGAS!!!!!!!!

how much was it?


----------



## Variant (Jul 23, 2007)

The Guitar Center duder said this morning mine hasn't even shipped yet! I was the first person to inquire about getting on the list at the Tempe location so I should be at the top of the list. Needless to say, this may be the last Ibanez and last Guitar Center purchase I ever make in light of how their handling their orders.


----------



## Crucified (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope I like it too. If not i'm sure someone else around here will take it off my hands. somehow i'm pretty sure its going to be in heavy rotation. Starting an isis/pelican veined band when i move to victoria. bwwwoooowwwwww

also, i don't think it was really for you to post how much I payed for the guitar. It was a private sale between zim and I.


----------



## Variant (Jul 23, 2007)

Crucified said:


> I hope I like it too. If not i'm sure someone else around here will take it off my hands. somehow i'm pretty sure its going to be in heavy rotation. Starting an isis/pelican veined band when i move to victoria. bwwwoooowwwwww
> 
> also, i don't think it was really for you to post how much I payed for the guitar. It was a private sale between zim and I.



He already posted it a few messages back...  I'll edit it out though, sorry. I just bought the one from Matt's Music for $1450.00 It ships tomorrow.


----------



## Crucified (Jul 23, 2007)

oh, I didn't notice that he posted it. No disrespect, I just like to keep things on the DL


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2007)

Variant said:


> He already posted it a few messages back...  I'll edit it out though, sorry. I just bought the one from Matt's Music for $1450.00 It ships tomorrow.



must be nice... I emailed Matt for a price and he never replied


----------



## Variant (Jul 23, 2007)

Just talked to the manager at the Guitar Center, who is crediting my $500 deposit back, and who was *extraordinarily* congenial and respectful. I know a lot of people like to bash on them, but I was treated very well... and I will continue to shop there.  

He was not at all happy with Ibanez right now, though, and with good reason. Guitar Center basically lost a sale (me) because Hoshino is trickling out guitars (from a very limited run to begin with) to rinky-dink guitar dealers for off-the-shelf stock before those of us who put in orders and deposits are being honored here.  He verified that I was first on the list for the RG2228 and wasn't getting mine until September. Ibanez is not winning any points with me here. I get that they want to sell guitars all over the big blue planet, but seriously, honor your long-time customers' pre-orders first. 



technomancer said:


> must be nice... I emailed Matt for a price and he never replied



I'm sorry to hear that... *If* I hate it and I want to pass it on, you've got dibs for exactly what I paid for it.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2007)

Variant said:


> I'm sorry to hear that... *If* I hate it and I want to pass it on, you've got dibs for exactly what I paid for it.



Wow that's awesome of you, but don't worry about it as I'm out of $ for gear purchases until I sell some stuff (and I've got a Halo Octavia on the way). The RG2027 was my last splurge  I just thought it was sort of funny that Matt posted all over the place, then isn't answering emails within a business day


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 23, 2007)

Variant said:


> Just talked to the manager at the Guitar Center, who is crediting my $500 deposit back, and who was *extraordinarily* congenial and respectful. I know a lot of people like to bash on them, but I was treated very well... and I will continue to shop there.
> 
> He was not at all happy with Ibanez right now, though, and with good reason. Guitar Center basically lost a sale (me) because Hoshino is trickling out guitars (from a very limited run to begin with) to rinky-dink guitar dealers for off-the-shelf stock before those of us who put in orders and deposits are being honored here.  He verified that I was first on the list for the RG2228 and wasn't getting mine until September. Ibanez is not winning any points with me here. I get that they want to sell guitars all over the big blue planet, but seriously, honor your long-time customers' pre-orders first.
> 
> ...



I hear you dude. GC isn't a bad place, and it isn't their fault, especially in this case, when special orders go wrong. An employee at my local GC has had a Steinberger on order for 4 months. He called them yesterday, only to have them say it will be another 3-6 weeks. When he explained that it was for him and not a customer, the representative said, "Oh good, at least it's not for someone that will get mad about it being delayed." WTF. Even if he is an employee, he is still a customer. The RG8 dilemma is exactly as you stated. Smaller stores are getting them first, probably because they move less stock and pay higher cost to get the instruments. I dunno, I don't get it, mine's pushed back until November/December. Congrats though!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 23, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah thats mine. I -need- to sell it. Im obvously not expecting a bid of $1899 but we'll see. There's a 'best offer'.



 I just noticed it on ebay today. That is alot. Hopefully you'll get that though. 

Dendroaspis, congrats on yours.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 24, 2007)

Variant said:


> He already posted it a few messages back...  I'll edit it out though, sorry. I just bought the one from Matt's Music for $1450.00 It ships tomorrow.



Give me please web adress of Matt's Music


----------



## Decipher (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Zimbloth,

I was wondering if you could hopefully answer a question for me (or anyone else if they might know)? Does the RG8 have a dual truss rod system? Since I heard about these I've always been curious.

That and how do you find the basswood body "react" to the REALLY low notes?

Thanks!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 24, 2007)

Crucified said:


> oh, I didn't notice that he posted it. No disrespect, I just like to keep things on the DL



I didn't post it man. I said a long time before we finalized our deal that "someone offered me $1600", could have been anybody  

Anyways, it's cool... enjoy it dude  Your band idea sounds cool.


----------



## forelander (Jul 24, 2007)

I want one but don't have a spare 3000 AUS laying around...so maybe not. Isis/pelican/post metal are the shit.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 24, 2007)

Decipher said:


> Hey Zimbloth,
> 
> I was wondering if you could hopefully answer a question for me (or anyone else if they might know)? Does the RG8 have a dual truss rod system? Since I heard about these I've always been curious.
> 
> ...



Not sure if it has the dual tross rod, I don't think Ibanez uses those though. As for the basswood body thing, yeah I guess so. I never got a chance to try it through my VHT, but the EMG 808 is a good pickup and I think would work in any guitar.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2007)

*RG8 Group Pic*: I'm going to miss this sucker so bad, I deemed it necessary to take photos with the rest of the gang for memory's sake


----------



## darren (Jul 25, 2007)

Did you deliberately choose to NOT run it through your VHT, for fear that you might like it too much and want to keep it?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 25, 2007)

Jeez, 2 RG1077XL's. looks like you mugged the guys from Mercenary


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Jeez, 2 RG1077XL's. looks like you mugged the guys from Mercenary



Hah, yeah 1077XLs are fucking awesome. I definitely will be picking up that D Activator pickup again, it's pretty sweet.



darren said:


> Did you deliberately choose to NOT run it through your VHT, for fear that you might like it too much and want to keep it?



EMG 707s sound absurdly good thru the VHT, so I already knew it would sound killer. I mainly didn't take it down to the studio, because I had a buyer for the guitar and I felt it would have been a bad risk to take it into town, you just never know what could have happened to it.


----------



## Decipher (Jul 25, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Not sure if it has the dual tross rod, I don't think Ibanez uses those though. As for the basswood body thing, yeah I guess so. I never got a chance to try it through my VHT, but the EMG 808 is a good pickup and I think would work in any guitar.



Thanks for the reply dude!!  Ibanez does have dual truss rod's in their 6 string basses, I was thinking that maybe with the width of the neck on the 8 strings, they might have to implement that system for stability? Not sure.


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2007)

Shit, I want one of those 1077s.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Shit, I want one of those 1077s.



Well, it's for sale, unfortunately no offers yet.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 25, 2007)

I totally forgot you had that Yamaha Ryan Shuck. I love that thing


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> I totally forgot you had that Yamaha Ryan Shuck. I love that thing



Me too, its unreal. So unexpected. Definitely a keeper, especially with the Duncan in there. The 26 1/4 scale feels really nice too. Great neck, plus how many maple board 7s are there out there?


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah it's really unique and you should definitely hold on to it. I've seen very few for sale over the last 4 years or so.

Did you change out the pickup? I seem to recall that the stock pup was a custom-wound DiMarzio


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jul 25, 2007)

A random thought, what if a J custom 8 was made?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> Yeah it's really unique and you should definitely hold on to it. I've seen very few for sale over the last 4 years or so.
> 
> Did you change out the pickup? I seem to recall that the stock pup was a custom-wound DiMarzio



Yes, it came with the custom wound DiMarzio (supposedly similar to the Air Norton). It sounded good but it was too low output and wasn't a good match for the alder/maple/maple setup this guitar has. The Duncan Custom is fat and mean sounding, with considerable more output and its a better fit for this guitar - although it's still quite bright. I dig it.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 25, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Well, it's for sale, unfortunately no offers yet.



I can't say I wasn't tempted to make you an offer. The 1077 looks sweet.

I just thought trying to learn on a baritone with a trem wouldn't be the smartest move.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> I can't say I wasn't tempted to make you an offer. The 1077 looks sweet.
> 
> I just thought trying to learn on a baritone with a trem wouldn't be the smartest move.



I don't use the trem ever. The neck is one of the slimmest and easiest to play in the world. It's also setup with crazy low action and the tension isnt too tight as I'm using 9-44+58. The trem has a very low profile and doesn't interfere with anything. I think it would be easier to learn on this guitar than a Schecter, ESP or clumsy-necked RG7321. 

It's cool if you can't swing it, but it's definitely one of the easiest playing guitars around.


----------



## Variant (Jul 25, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> I can't say I wasn't tempted to make you an offer. The 1077 looks sweet.
> 
> I just thought trying to learn on a baritone with a trem wouldn't be the smartest move.



 Huh? You can barely tell the difference between the 25.5" and 27.0", the neck is a touch longer, and the bridge is a touch further back... and you get way better low end string tension and tone...



zimbloth said:


> I don't use the trem ever. The neck is one of the slimmest and easiest to play in the world. It's also setup with crazy low action and the tension isnt too tight as I'm using 9-44+58. The trem has a very low profile and doesn't interfere with anything. I think it would be easier to learn on this guitar than a Schecter, ESP or clumsy-necked RG7321.
> 
> It's cool if you can't swing it, but it's definitely one of the easiest playing guitars around.



 Not using the wang is a crime... but I'll go so far as to say the 1077XL is probably the best production seven-string available. I'd have one if I wasn't gong with the new eighter.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 25, 2007)

You all will have to forgive me for being ignorant. If you have a look at my previous posts and my Hello thread, you will notice this will be my first guitar.

I thought the 27" neck was designed for lower tuning and not for standard tuning, also would the extra tension of standard tuning affect the neck over time or would you overcome this by using lighter strings?

I was about to order a HRG7 TKF, but your answers may sway my decision, as this would open more options to me. I really should have asked these questions earlier.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> You all will have to forgive me for being ignorant. If you have a look at my previous posts and my Hello thread, you will notice this will be my first guitar.
> 
> I thought the 27" neck was designed for lower tuning and not for standard tuning, also would the extra tension of standard tuning affect the neck over time or would you overcome this by using lighter strings?
> 
> I was about to order a HRG7 TKF, but your answers may sway my decision, as this would open more options to me. I really should have asked these questions earlier.



The 27" is a great asset for lower tunings yes, but they're still designed for standard B tuning. If you found the tension was too much, yes, you just use lighter gauges. That's the coolest thing about baritones, you can take advantage of the (IMO) superior tone of lighter gauge strings while still retaining good tension. I use 9.5-58 on this 1077XL and I tune 1 step down. If I was tuning to standard, I'd probably use 9's or even 8.5's. It's up to you.

I know I'm biased since I'm trying to sell the guitar, but I think this is a better deal than the Ikebe Ibanez. It has better pickups, the 27" scale really aids in articulation and tone, and you wouldn't have to wait 3 weeks to hear back from Tsuiji about the bank wire transfer like I currently am (I inquired about the EMG 81-7 model he has and still havent heard back).

Let me know


----------



## Variant (Jul 25, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> You all will have to forgive me for being ignorant. If you have a look at my previous posts and my Hello thread, you will notice this will be my first guitar.
> 
> I thought the 27" neck was designed for lower tuning and not for standard tuning, also would the extra tension of standard tuning affect the neck over time or would you overcome this by using lighter strings?
> 
> I was about to order a HRG7 TKF, but your answers may sway my decision, as this would open more options to me. I really should have asked these questions earlier.



I apologize as well, didn't realize you were a newbie  

The 1077XL would be a *NICE* guitar for a first guitar, especially if you aren't sure you're going to stick with the devotion... but if you got the money, I'd say go for it!  

As for the tension, you could either go standard (BEADGBE) and use thinner strings with similar tension to a 25.5" which as many (including myself) feel gives a chunkier, less muddy tone than a shorter scale with fatter gauges... *or* similar gauges and a lower turning which gives a similar response. The only thing I'm unsure on (I've only played one once in a guitar store and didn't mess with the amplification part much) is the clarity and balance of the 1077's pickups which can make a big difference particularly when detuning. The stock DiMarzio pups on my RG7620 sounded pretty wonky with fat gauges and low turnings... you'll have to ask Nick on that one. One thing's for sure, the playability is top notch, though, and I'm picky about things like neck feel and fret size.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2007)

Variant said:


> The only thing I'm unsure on (I've only played one once in a guitar store and didn't mess with the amplification part much) is the clarity and balance of the 1077's pickups which can make a big difference particularly when detuning. The stock DiMarzio pups on my RG7620 sounded pretty wonky with fat gauges and low turnings... you'll have to ask Nick on that one. One thing's for sure, the playability is top notch, though, and I'm picky about things like neck feel and fret size.



Mine has a DiMarzio D Activator 7 in the bridge, so the weak 'New 7' bridge pickup is not in the equation anymore. The neck and middle ones are still there, I don't mind those.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 26, 2007)

I have realised that I can not afford it as any import over $1000 aud. attracts 5% import tax (sale price) and 10% gst (combined sale price plus shipping).

This would add nearly $200 aud. to the price leaving not much change from $1500 once here.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> I have realised that I can not afford it as any import over $1000 aud. attracts 5% import tax (sale price) and 10% gst (combined sale price plus shipping).
> 
> This would add nearly $200 aud. to the price leaving not much change from $1500 once here.



Well, thats not the issue. Usually when I ship Mesa amps to Australia they ask me to declare it under $1000 AUD. The main issue is the very expensive shipping to Australia given the length of the box.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> You all will have to forgive me for being ignorant. If you have a look at my previous posts and my Hello thread, you will notice this will be my first guitar.
> 
> I thought the 27" neck was designed for lower tuning and not for standard tuning, also would the extra tension of standard tuning affect the neck over time or would you overcome this by using lighter strings?
> 
> I was about to order a HRG7 TKF, but your answers may sway my decision, as this would open more options to me. I really should have asked these questions earlier.



The 27" works great if you want to downtune your guitar, but you don't have to. My RG7EXFX2 is a 27" scale and I tune it to standard BEADGBE with 10-59 gauge strings. I personally really like the insanely clear sound I get out of it. What some people refer to as "piano-like" or "bell-like" sound to it. I don't like using those terms because I want my guitar to sound like a guitar and not a piano or a bell. But, the scale does give a nice clear ringing sound to the notes.

Whether you learn on a 24.75" guitar, a 25.5" guitar, a 26.5" guitar, a 27" guitar, a 28" guitar, or a 30" guitar is irrelevant in my opinion. I own 3 guitars, one being a 24.75" six-string, another being a 25.5" seven-string, and another being a 27" seven-string. I feel most comfortable on the 25.5" seven-string, but I have no trouble playing the other two guitars.


----------



## XEN (Jul 26, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## El Caco (Jul 26, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Well, thats not the issue. Usually when I ship Mesa amps to Australia they ask me to declare it under $1000 AUD. The main issue is the very expensive shipping to Australia given the length of the box.



How much is the shipping?

Are there any other case options? 
note:I probably wouldn't go for another case as it would lose some value without the case but I should consider all options and I also plan on never selling my first guitar. I sold my first surfboard a few years ago and wish I had kept it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> How much is the shipping?
> 
> Are there any other case options?
> note:I probably wouldn't go for another case as it would lose some value without the case but I should consider all options and I also plan on never selling my first guitar. I sold my first surfboard a few years ago and wish I had kept it.



You'd likely save $100 on the shipping if I shipped it with a gig bag or something. Basically the coffin case it's in is 44 inches long, which is only 2 inches under the limit of what Australia claims to accept (USPS wont ship there if its above 46, FedEx/UPS seem to). But, those 2 inches can mean $100+ dollars, but the problem is if the case is 44 inches and I put in a box thats 46 or less, that's probably not a lot of buffer.

Put it this way, another guitar I sold to Australia recently with a big case cost $310 USD. Australia is really anal with their size limits and the like. The only way to be sure would be for you to give me your postal code and I could get an estimate. Usually when I ship Mesas to Aus they don't mind paying the $300+ shipping charges because it's a good deal for them anyways due to how expensive Mesas are there, etc.

As for the case, the Coffin Case is cool, but I don't know if it adds to the value of the guitar really since it's not an Ibanez case.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 26, 2007)

Fair enough, I assumed that the coffin case was what these were sold with as everyone I have seen online had one. I just checked and found the original case was the UV1000C.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> Fair enough, I assumed that the coffin case was what these were sold with as everyone I have seen online had one. I just checked and found the original case was the UV1000C.



It just seems that way because both of mine have coffin cases, which I got from 2 unrelated people. The UV case would still be 'oversized' according to Australia's standards I believe. Sometimes the post office people are flexible though, the only way to really tell is to bring the package down and see what they say.


----------

